# Myrtle Beach show - who's attending?



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Any southeast froggers attending the show this weekend? It sounds like some good frog vendors will be there. Anyone attending who might want to carpool from Florida or up for a trade? I have Costa Rican G&B auratus tads and Nominant variabilis froglets.


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

wish I was going but a 10 hour drive is a little much


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

Wife and I will be there Saturday. I am bringing a female Amazonicus if anyone is interested.


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

Anyone else going to be attending?

I have decided not to bring any frogs to trade or sell, but I will still be buying.  I have too many other things going on that weekend and I did not want to stress out my lady Amazonicus. See you guys there.

Eric


----------

